# I vecchi amori



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.

Di quelli che dopo  anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.

Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


io vorrei sapere B. dove è finita...però che pirla..non ho visto su facebook...grazie per avermi fatto ricordare asu...dopo vadoa vedere se c'è anche se ha un nome e cognome così comune che ce ne saranno a migliaia


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

se ripenso ai miei vecchi amore mi darei degli schiaffoni


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ripenso ai miei vecchi amore mi darei degli schiaffoni


 possiamo darti una mano..con piacere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte le caxxate...perchè?


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> possiamo darti una mano..con piacere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè ripensandoci era tutta gente che oggi non avrei degnato di uno sguardo.
tutti coglioni insomma


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè ripensandoci era tutta gente che oggi non avrei degnato di uno sguardo.
> tutti coglioni insomma


con le stesse peculiarità o ti sei fatta un'ampia gamma di esempi della coglionaggine maschile?


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> con le stesse peculiarità o ti sei fatta un'ampia gamma di esempi della coglionaggine maschile?


 
non mi sono innamorata molte volte ma le poche che l'ho fatto erano dei coglioni patentati.
se penso a come ho fatto dannare mia mamma...


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi sono innamorata molte volte ma le poche che l'ho fatto erano dei coglioni patentati.
> se penso a come ho fatto dannare mia mamma...


questo l'ho capito....ma avevano gli stessi difetti?


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> questo l'ho capito....ma avevano gli stessi difetti?


no, ciascuno un suo enorme difetto personale


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> *Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?*


Lo so... e sinceramente mi fa piacere saperlo, perchè so che è felice.


----------



## Old Addos (9 Marzo 2009)

*Già*

Mah , io rintracciai una vecchia fiamma delle scuole medie , dopo oltre trent' anni , ne scrissi anche su Metropolis ;

per meglio dire , la fiamma ero io , lei non mi filò mai ;

a maggio , ormai sono quattro anni che ci siamo rivisti , una tantum , passando il pomeriggio a camminare nel sottomura ;

sapevo che aveva fatto carriera - diventando capo del personale - nell' azienda di smaltimento rifiuti , gas , acqua eccetera , poichè era stata l' amante del direttore generale ;

dimessosi ( o licenziato ) l' uomo , lei era caduta in disgrazia ed era stata assegnata alla fatturazione , con prospettiva di essere spostata a lavorare a Bologna o ad Imola ;

da allora non so più niente di lei , presumo che sia ancora single ; nessuno merita di essere commiserato , però in effetti , il pensiero di lei non mi provoca certo allegria ;


peraltro , averla rivista dopo tre decenni , mi liberò da un rimpianto che viceversa avrei rischiato di portarmi dietro a vita.


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, ciascuno un suo enorme difetto personale


 ok... quindi solo inesperienza e errori di valutazione...non credo tu sia da prenderti a schiaffi..almeno non per questo...


----------



## brugola (9 Marzo 2009)

però no, il primo col quale ho fatto sesso era un ragazzino tenero e mi amava moltissimo.
valentino. ma anche di lui non mi frega una cippa di sapere che fine ha fatto
mia madre lo chiamava il pitecantropo


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

Il pittore brasiliano... ci siamo contattati sporadicamente... poi un giorno ricevetti una sua email in cui diceva di un sacco di cose dolci e che lasciava Londra per andare a vivere in una grotta in Brasile


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il pittore brasiliano... ci siamo contattati sporadicamente... poi un giorno ricevetti una sua email in cui diceva di un sacco di cose dolci e che lasciava Londra per andare a vivere in una grotta in Brasile
















après toi le deluge....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> après toi le deluge....



Tu ridi ma io son preoccupata...


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il pittore brasiliano... ci siamo contattati sporadicamente... poi un giorno ricevetti una sua email in cui diceva di un sacco di cose dolci *e che lasciava Londra per andare a vivere in una grotta in Brasile*


Bell'effetto gli hai fatto...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bell'effetto gli hai fatto...


volevo dirlo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	








dopo lettri la grotta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








il mio ex marito in tribunale mi fulminò dicendo: dopo di te mai più nessun matrimonio


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ridi ma io son preoccupata...


 rido proprio perchè è successo a te e non a me...e scusa se sono troppo sensibbile...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

Bastardi era pazzo di suo


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> volevo dirlo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non per il motivo che pensi tu però...


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardi era pazzo di suo


 ti giocheresti le chiappette?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non per il motivo che pensi tu però...


non l'ho capita


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


tu pensi che non ti dimenticherà mai (ed è vero) ma perchè sei terribile non perchè indimenticabile...l'era una battiuta..


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti giocheresti le chiappette?


No le chiappette no


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tu pensi che non ti dimenticherà mai (ed è vero) ma perchè sei terribile non perchè indimenticabile...l'era una battiuta..


ma chi ha detto che penso che non mi dimenticherà mai?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che penso che non mi dimenticherà mai?


Bhe' non lo fara' in ogni caso


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che penso che non mi dimenticherà mai?


 l'era una battuta...ovvio che non lo so... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sul serio, ma tu lo sai perchè ti ha detto questo?


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No le chiappette no


infatti non puoi sapere se era pazzo anche prima di incontrare te...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' non lo fara' in ogni caso


pensa che mi ha chiamata quando ero in ospedale per l'operazione.
Mi ha fatto piacere che dopo un attimo d'imbarazzo (erano circa 7 anni che non ci sentivamo)  abbiamo iniziato a ridere e a mandarci a cagare come se non fosse passato tutto sto tempo.


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che mi ha chiamata quando ero in ospedale per l'operazione.
> Mi ha fatto piacere che dopo un attimo d'imbarazzo (erano circa 7 anni che non ci sentivamo) abbiamo iniziato a ridere e a mandarci a cagare come se non fosse passato tutto sto tempo.


 beh bello....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'era una battuta...ovvio che non lo so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perchè l'avevo deluso e non mi son fatta fottere i mobili che mi avevano regalato i miei parenti


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè l'avevo deluso e non mi son fatta fottere i mobili che mi avevano regalato i miei parenti
















scusa..non ho resistito al fottimento dei mobili...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh bello....


sì ma alla seconda telefonata mi aveva già rotto le palle 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è stato mollato anche da quella con la quale si era messo dopo di me, che gli ha dato 2 figli ed è peggio di prima in quanto ad incazzatura con le donne....
mi sa che dopo di questa diventa frustone


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè l'avevo deluso e non mi son fatta fottere i mobili che mi avevano regalato i miei parenti



L'amore e': non dove dire mai vai, ma non toccare il corredo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scusa..non ho resistito al fottimento dei mobili...


pensa che me li aveva fottuti la tipa con cui si era messo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




me li son fatta pagare come nuovi


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che me li aveva fottuti la tipa con cui si era messo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e qui scatta la genuflessione....


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma alla seconda telefonata mi aveva già rotto le palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 frustone non l'avevo mai sentito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> *Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?*


 
io vorrei la busta c:
non mi interessa saperlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io vorrei la busta c:
> non mi interessa saperlo.


la busta c non c'è


----------



## Grande82 (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


L'amore che mi ha sconvolto la vita è finito talmente male che... mah, non so... forse lo vorrei sapere lo stesso cosa fa e dove... o forse no...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi ce n'è stato un altro, un amore così improvviso, bello e forte.. e lo sapevamo che non poteva durare... lui saprei come rintracciarlo e vorrei. Ma sono passati 10anni e sono davvero troppi!


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Sappiamo dove trovarci....sa dove vado il sabato....vive vicino ai miei....so dove trovarla...ma da quando ha saputo che convivo stranamente non ci incontriamo più.......son convinto che i nostri incontri del passato avevano poco di casuale...o molto....che dire?peccato non esser rimasti in rapporti discreti...6 mesi insieme...16 anni di litigi....quasi un matrimonio....


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


 a me piacerebbe x pura curiosita piu che x nostalgia
sono sincero.....non rimpiango quasi niente dei vecchi amori....e nn di certo xche sono stati traumatizzanti x il sottoscritto.....ma xche secondo me l'amore piu bello e' sempre quello che deve ancora arrivare


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2009)

*Alex*

Io non ho nostalgia ne curiosità....mi bastano le cicatrici sul cuore....certo è solo una...ma la traccia è evidente...!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?



se ti do' un cazzotto in testa è lo stesso?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Marzo 2009)

Mah.... direi che non mi interessa granchè sapere cosa fanno.
Il mio amore più "serio" si fa sentire (anche se io non rispondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   quindi so cosa fa perchè me lo dice lui...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo  anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?



Mi piacerebbe saperlo, ma cambiando città per motivi di lavoro ho perso tutti i contatti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

a me invece interesserebbe molto moderatamente senza ossessioni sapere se le ex di tanto in tanto mi pensano
ma piu x stupido orgoglio personale
quello si lo ammetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2009)

Mi interessa. Lo so.
E' sempre da infarto.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

*a proposito d'infarto*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi interessa. Lo so.
> E' sempre da infarto.


io non lo so perchè non l'ho più né visto né sentito ma al mio "vecchio" amore  spero gli sia venuto.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non lo so perchè non l'ho più né visto né sentito ma al mio spero gli sia venuto.....








  non sei rancorosa


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ti do' un cazzotto in testa è lo stesso?












  addirittura!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non sei rancorosa


neanche un po'


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Marzo 2009)

Con quelle importanti son bene o male restato in contatto e ci si sente e a volte ci si vede ....o per lo meno so che fine han fatto...

Le altre...cancellate


----------



## Old amarax (9 Marzo 2009)

*x brugola*






 le mamme capiscono tutto . Dalle un bacio speciale e la farai felice.


----------



## Old *L'aura* (9 Marzo 2009)

Non ho mantenuto nessun contatto dopo la fine della storia, ma per passaparola tra conoscenti so dove vive ecc ecc ...  se per pure caso lo dovessi incontrare non avrei problemi a scambiarci quattro chiacchere.


----------



## Iago (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo  anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?



anche io lo so, son felice di sapere che sta bene, anche se (dopo averla ritrovata dopo 15 anni) è da qualche mese che non la sento, e l'ultima volta che ho chiamato, ho serenamente e allegramente parlato abbastanza a lungo col compagno, e lei non non mi ha ancora richiamato (....sicuramente è un segnale!)


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2009)

Ma solo io ho un pittore in grotta?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Marzo 2009)

Letty, solo tu.

I miei sono desolanti, quanto a location.


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

*Sempre*

mantenuti ottimi rapporti, coi grandi e i piccoli amori.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Prendo spunto*

Prendo spunto da post di Fedifrago e vi chiedo:Ma come si fa a restare amici o in buoni rapporti con gli amori importanti?Come si fa a vedere le tue ex come amiche?Io quelle con cui son in rimasto in rapporti normali son quelle per le quali non mi son coinvolto più di tanto...strano vero?


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da post di Fedifrago e vi chiedo:Ma come si fa a restare amici o in buoni rapporti con gli amori importanti?Come si fa a vedere le tue ex come amiche?Io quelle con cui son in rimasto in rapporti normali son quelle per le quali non mi son coinvolto più di tanto...strano vero?


Mah a me è successo, non capisco come possa succedere il contrario. Le persone che sono importanti lo restano, che siano ex o meno.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da post di Fedifrago e vi chiedo:Ma come si fa a restare amici o in buoni rapporti con gli amori importanti?Come si fa a vedere le tue ex come amiche?Io quelle con cui son in rimasto in rapporti normali son quelle per le quali non mi son coinvolto più di tanto...strano vero?


anch'io non mai rimasta in buoni rapporti...ma pensavo di esser io che son rompicoglioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la busta c non c'è


non vedo perché, sei ferocemente iniqua sai?


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*.........*

Sara che son possessivo....ma saper che una persona che ho amato tanto è felice con un altro...mi disturba....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sara che son possessivo....ma saper che una persona che ho amato tanto è felice con un altro...mi disturba....!!


cacchio se mi disturba! dopo me...NESSUNA!!


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sara che son possessivo....ma saper che una persona che ho amato tanto è felice con un altro...mi disturba....!!


A me disturba se è infelice...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (10 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A me disturba se è infelice...


 

....a me disturba se si mette ad urlare all'angolo della strada sotto una finestra....la mia....magari di sabato mattina alle sette.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sara che son possessivo....ma saper che una persona che ho amato tanto è felice con un altro...mi disturba....!!


ma che ti frega scusa? se ti disturba è perché rosichi.


----------



## ranatan (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


Mah, direi che l'unico amore che mi ha sconvolto la vita è l'uomo che poi è diventato mio marito.
Gli altri sono stati più o meno tutti intensi ma non sono mai stata davvero innamorata di nessuno di loro.
Con l'uomo che è stato mio compagno a lungo ho ancora un ottimo rapporto, ci sentiamo regolarmente e di quando in quando viene a trovarci a casa.
L'unico rimpianto che ho è di aver fatto la prima volta sesso con un demente di ragazzo. Io avevo 21 anni suonati e lui una trentina. Mi è capitato di rivederlo un paio d'anni fa e mi sono chiesta cosa ci avessi mai trovato in lui!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da post di Fedifrago e vi chiedo:Ma come si fa a restare amici o in buoni rapporti con gli amori importanti?Come si fa a vedere le tue ex come amiche?Io quelle con cui son in rimasto in rapporti normali son quelle per le quali non mi son coinvolto più di tanto...strano vero?


hai ragione, Oscuro.. amici mai, come canta anche venditti 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















lo scorso anno ho risentito al tel il mio primo amore e niente, dopo 3 volte mi ero già scassata di parlare con lui... e mi sono anche chiesta come mai, eh...
semplice la risposta: se era il caso di continuare a parlarci non ci saremmo evitati per 26 anni.


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> le mamme capiscono tutto . Dalle un bacio speciale e la farai felice.


le ho fatto venire l'ulcera ma poi ci siamo chiarite


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Anna a*

Aspetta....pensandoci bene forse è possibile dopo svariato tempo....molto tempo......!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta....pensandoci bene forse è possibile dopo svariato tempo....molto tempo......!!


 per farsi gli auguri a pasqua e natale?
no. grazie.
se è finita è finita.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Anna*

Ammazza mi sembri oscuro..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Si in linea di principio...mi trovi d'accordo....però non ti nascondo...che dopo una guerra di 16 anni,dopo tanto dolore,misarebbe piaciuto rimanereci in rapporti cordiali....!!Purtroppo lei era ancora un pò arrabbiata...come se quei 16 anni non fossero passati...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza mi sembri oscuro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che cordiali e cordiali!!
è stata una storia di passione e sangue e parli di cordialità??
sarebbe snaturare la storia passata


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

Già....poi arrivi a 37anni e capisci...che ogni tanto...il buon senso e la razionalità possa aver la meglio sull'odio che è stato...perchè ci si può spiegare,si può comprendere,anche perchè non c'è più alcun sentimento forte in ballo....saranno i miei capelli brizzolati....ma il buon senso mi pervade l'animo....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già....poi arrivi a 37anni e capisci...che ogni tanto...il buon senso e la razionalità possa aver la meglio sull'odio che è stato...perchè ci si può spiegare,si può comprendere,anche perchè non c'è più alcun sentimento forte in ballo....saranno i miei capelli brizzolat*i....ma il buon senso mi pervade* *l'animo.*...!!


quando sei uscito dl tunnel avvisaci


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*...........*

Nessun tunnel....la mia vita è questa!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando sei uscito dl tunnel avvisaci


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da post di Fedifrago e vi chiedo:Ma come si fa a restare amici o in buoni rapporti con gli amori importanti?Come si fa a vedere le tue ex come amiche?Io quelle con cui son in rimasto in rapporti normali son quelle per le quali non mi son coinvolto più di tanto...strano vero?


 
Non ho parlato di amicizia...l'amicizia ha dei presupposti che con hai amato è difficile restino...

Restare in contatto significa potersi incontrare senza imbarazzo o non dover far finta di non aver avuto rapporti con quella persona...

E poi....hai visto mai?


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E poi....hai visto mai?


uff...la classica minestra riscaldata...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uff...la classica minestra riscaldata...


Ce ne son di ottime...


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ce ne son di ottime...


 Vero.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ce ne son di ottime...


Balle!

La zuppa ci sta ma la minestra fa cagare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di amicizia...l'amicizia ha dei presupposti che con hai amato è difficile restino...
> 
> Restare in contatto significa potersi incontrare senza imbarazzo o non dover far finta di non aver avuto rapporti con quella persona...
> 
> E poi....hai visto mai?


 Ci si può essere lasciati senza lacrime e sangue ...o almeno senza sangue.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ce ne son di ottime...


se ci aggiungi qualche ingrediente...se no non si capisce perchè hai smesso di magnarla


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Marzo 2009)

a pensarci bene un vecchio amore vorrei proprio incontrarla di nuovo.

più che altro per dare un degno completamento a quanto avevo iniziato e non concluso all'epoca....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si può essere lasciati senza lacrime e sangue ...o almeno senza sangue.


 Ma anche così... forse dopo anni, rimarginate le ferite... o con amori non così importanti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma anche così... forse dopo anni, rimarginate le ferite... o con amori non così importanti...


 ...o con quelli davvero importanti..


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Marzo 2009)

i vecchi amori puzzano


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> i vecchi amori puzzano


Se si son conservati bene no...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ci aggiungi qualche ingrediente...se no non si capisce perchè hai smesso di magnarla


 
Magari si era solo passati ad altra pietanza più appetitosa...ma anche le lasagne stancano eh!


----------



## Nordica (11 Marzo 2009)

Quando ricordi vecchi amori ti ricordi sempre solo il meglio!
per questo preferisco non pensarci!
se lo ho lasciato vorrà dire che non andava bene!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha avuto almeno una volta un amore di quelli che sconvolgono la vita.
> 
> Di quelli che dopo anni si ricordano con un pizzico di rammarico anche se era scritto che non sarebbe andato avanti.
> 
> Vi piacerebbe vedere dov'è finito questo amore, con chi è finito e cosa fa adesso o preferite non saperlo?


Il primo grande amore.
Bella come il sole, anche se aveva i fianchi un po' larghi. Abbiamo fatto un anno e mezzo a fare sesso da record (medie altissime). Mi ha riempito di corna (io le ho fatto provare certi piaceri per la prima volta, e lei ci ha preso un po' troppo gusto). Mi molla, va a vivere lontano, un paio d'anni dopo si sposa con un bancario figlio di direttore (il classico "buon partito") che si scopre poi essere alcoolista, ci fa due figli, poi si separa. Trova un brav'uomo separato, con un figlio, stanno bene insieme, ma lui è molto malato. Fortunatamente riesce a curarsi, ma ne hanno passate di tutti i colori. Incontrata per la prima volta dopo circa 15 anni: uno sfacelo. Mi ha fatto male vederla, anche perchè a casa ho ancora alcune foto dell'epoca che me la ricordavano com'era.......
Mamma come ci sono stato male quando mi ha mollato! Me la sono tirata dietro per un paio d'anni buoni. Ero innamorato da fare schifo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari si era solo passati ad *altra pietanza più* *appetitosa.*..ma anche le lasagne stancano eh!


bhè. non molto gratificante per la vecchia minestra


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari si era solo passati ad altra pietanza più appetitosa...ma anche le lasagne stancano eh!


quindi se sei passato a qualcosa di piu' appetitoso vuol dire che quello che hai lasciato era diventato insipido.
non ho mai capito i ritorni d'amore.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi se sei passato a qualcosa di piu' appetitoso vuol dire che quello che hai lasciato era diventato insipido.
> non ho mai capito i ritorni d'amore.


suppongo che avvengano quando la rottura non era dovuta alla comparsa in tavola di una portata diversa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> suppongo che avvengano quando la rottura non era dovuta alla comparsa in tavola di una portata diversa


o quando non era abbastanza appetitosa o quando qualcun'altro se l'è pappata


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o quando non era abbastanza appetitosa o quando qualcun'altro se l'è pappata


questi non sono ritorni d'amore, sono torna a casa lassie


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> questi non sono ritorni d'amore, sono torna a casa lassie


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

I ritorni di fiamma per me son minchiate... si pensa che c'era qualcosa di speciale e puo' esserci ancora... molto piu' facile che pensare che sia semplicemente finita ed e' durata per il tempo che e' durata.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I ritorni di fiamma per me son minchiate... si pensa che c'era qualcosa di speciale e puo' esserci ancora... molto piu' facile che pensare che sia semplicemente finita ed e' durata per il tempo che e' durata.


 
quello che dico io. A parte che non funzionano mai, ma oltretutto secondo me sono tristi


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello che dico io. A parte che non funzionano mai, ma oltretutto secondo me sono tristi


Sono tristi e si basano su memorie... e la memoria si sa e' farlocca, tende a dimenticarsi le ragioni per cui non funziono'


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

...e per chi quell'amore non lo ha mai avuto ed è rimasto solo ambito??


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e per chi quell'amore non lo ha mai avuto ed è rimasto solo ambito??



Bhe' quello e' diverso... non ci sono reali memorie di coppia ne ragioni di fallimento da ignorare


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' quello e' diverso... non ci sono reali memorie di coppia ne ragioni di fallimento da ignorare



...un tarlo che non ti molla per tutta la vita?! 
...che appena si abbassano le difese ti si ripropone?


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e per chi quell'amore non lo ha mai avuto ed è rimasto solo ambito??


è diverso allora, non è minestra riscaldata..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è diverso allora, non è minestra riscaldata..


è surgelata


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è diverso allora, non è minestra riscaldata..



...infatti quando la vidi dopo 15 anni mi sentii di nuovo un ventenne...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...un tarlo che non ti molla per tutta la vita?!
> ...che appena si abbassano le difese ti si ripropone?


Non saprei... non mi e' mai capitato, non sono abbastanza costante


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...infatti quando la vidi dopo 15 anni mi sentii di nuovo un ventenne...


quello è un amore mai realizzato, quindi è normale che susciti sentimenti diversi.
io mi riferivo a fedi che diceva di ex che tornano


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello è un amore mai realizzato, quindi è normale che susciti sentimenti diversi.
> io mi riferivo a fedi che diceva di ex che tornano



lo so lo so...gli amori mai realizzati sono indimenticabili


...quelli che tornano secondo me non sono amori...è sesso, che se buon sesso, si ripete pure, sennò è stata una sosta...


----------

